# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Մեր կարծիքը ընտանեկան փոխհարաբերությունների մասին

## E-la Via

Բարև բոլորին:
Այստեղ առաջարկում եմ քննարկել ընտանիքի անդամների փոխհարաբերությունները:
 Այստեղ կարող եք հայտնել ձեր կարծիքը այն մասին, թե   ինչպիսին պետք է լինեն ծնողների փոխհարաբերությունները երեխաների հետ, կարող եք պատմել, թե ինչպիսի դաստիարակություն եք ստացել դուք և ինչպիսի դաստիարկություն կցանկանայիք տալ ձեր երեխաներին, ինչ ազդեցություն են ունեցել ձեր ծնողները ձեր անձի ձևավորման  հարցում:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բարև բոլորին:
> Այստեղ առաջարկում եմ քննարկել ընտանիքի անդամների փոխհարաբերությունները:
>  Այստեղ կարող եք հայտնել ձեր կարծիքը այն մասին, թե   ինչպիսին պետք է լինեն ծնողների փոխհարաբերությունները երեխաների հետ, կարող եք պատմել, թե ինչպիսի դաստիարակություն եք ստացել դուք և ինչպիսի դաստիարկություն կցանկանայիք տալ ձեր երեխաներին, ինչ ազդեցություն են ունեցել ձեր ծնողները ձեր անձի ձևավորման  հարցում:


way, կարծում եմ՝ «ընտանեկան փոխհարաբերություններ» արտահայտությունը չափազանց լայն ու վերացական է, արժե թեմային ավելի կոնկրետ ուղղություն տալ՝ հստակեցնելով հարցադրումը, թե չէ որևէ բան գրելու ցանկություն չի առաջանում։

----------

Ariadna (21.07.2009), E-la Via (21.07.2009)

----------


## E-la Via

[QUOTE=Ուլուանա;1747294]way, կարծում եմ՝ «ընտանեկան փոխհարաբերություններ» արտահայտությունը չափազանց լայն ու վերացական է, արժե թեմային ավելի կոնկրետ ուղղություն տալ՝ հստակեցնելով հարցադրումը, թե չէ որևէ բան գրելու ցանկություն չի առաջանում։[/QUOTE


Ուլուանա շնորհակալ եմ խորհրդի համար: Այդպես էլ կանեմ:

----------

